# Heated seats not working with Autostart



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

I think the heated seats only function when weight is on them. Can't remember if I dreamed it or actually read it somewhere.


----------



## jjhann (Nov 30, 2012)

I doubt it, it's in the configuration to have the heated seats on or off with the remote start. I think you dreamed it


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have auto climate control on my Cruze and it is set to 22 Degrees C and that is where it goes no matter what the outside temp. The AC has to be on auto or it won't work as climate control. I have the more simple put the key in start system and the seats have a separate control for each side with 3 settings each.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

I have the same issue,


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Same here, nothing works inside with remote start. I just start it as I'm walking up to it, so it won't warm up much at all in that time anyway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jjhann said:


> Our new Cruze isn't working properly. I read through the manual and it set everything up in the settings in the Nav screen system to have the heated seats turn on when remote
> started but they are not coming on. I even tried leaving them on, shutting the car off, but then stay off. The only way they come on is if you actually turn them on when you get in.
> Also if I turn on the heat to "Auto", the AC Button Light on on screen shows the AC is on. If I turn the AC off, Auto Climate control shuts off as well and it goes back to manual.
> I don't understand why the AC would be turning on when its -20C outside and why the heated seats are not turning on even when I have them set to in the computer.
> I have a keyless/push button start, so I don't know if something is messed up or I'm not doing something right.


Hi jjhann, 
After reviewing the Cruze's Owner's Manual and resources available to me, I was unable to find a solution to why the heated seats are malfunctioning in your Cruze. The OM states on pg. 5-35 the following directions for programming the Remote Start Auto Heat Seats 
On vehicles with remote start and heated seats, 
the heated seats can be set to on or off. 
Press the MENU or MENU/SEL knob when Remote Start Auto Heat Seats is highlighted to open the menu. 
Turn the knob to highlight On or Off. 
Press the BACK button to confirm the selection and move back to the last menu. 

If these instructions aren't working, I would be glad to contact your dealership regarding this issue and schedule an appointment to have this looked at. If so, please PM, the last 8 digits of your VIN, name, contact number, current mileage and preferred dealership. 

Vanessa
GM Customer Service (assisting Stacy)


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Lifted this from a Camaro forum. Sounds like it applies. Maybe I wasn't dreaming afterall.

Complaint A:
When a customer enters the vehicle "after" a RVS event, they notice the heated seat indicators lights are NOT functioning. This is leading the customer to think that their heated seats are not being enabled.

Complaint B:
When a customer enters the vehicle "after" a RVS event, the heated seats are NOT up to operating temperature when they enter the vehicle.

Recommendation/Instructions:
Resolution for Complaint A:
Although the heated seat will be functioning, this is "normal operation" during a RVS event. The ECC is not in a complete wake up state in RVS mode, therefore the LED's will not be enabled.

Resolution for Complaint B:
During a cold soaking below 32 deg (overnight) the seat is NOT going to get "hot" in the 10 minutes or less that the customer has the vehicle in remote start.

This is due to the fact that the heating element is not in direct contact with the seat surface while the seat is unoccupied, and the foam below the heater is full of cold insulating air which takes time to heat up. The remote start operation will reduce the seat warm up time once the customer sits in the seat.

Important: The performance of the heater (during RVS event) is going to be reduced while the seat is cold and unoccupied.

Also said ambient temp has to be below 50 F


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

I was just going to post that!^^^^^^


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes the Cruze manual also states the same thing. Wear your long johns.


----------



## jjhann (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for that upstater. I noticed after when I did a remote start while outside and sat in the seat I could feel the heat and there are no lights indicated that it is on. And after you engage the ignition you have to turn the seats on again.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I noticed the same thing a few days ago (heated seats come on, but no light when entering). I also noticed that the rear defroster comes on automatically, which is nice feature.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Heated seats will turn on @32 and the defrost @40. AC not only cools the car in the summer it also dryes the air so winter time its warm dry air so your glass don't fog up.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Ya 60 here in Cali and my Remote start heated seats don't work either...


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

So let me get this straight.... 

The heated seats when the remote start is initiated will not turn on if the ambient temperature is not 30 degrees and below.. is that correct? I got the note that the indicator lights will stay off even though its working

And as far as the auto defog and also the auto climate control.... the auto climate control has to be on period for it to kick on for remote start correct?


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

BigNorm4Life said:


> So let me get this straight....
> 
> The heated seats when the remote start is initiated will not turn on if the ambient temperature is not 30 degrees and below.. is that correct? I got the note that the indicator lights will stay off even though its working
> 
> And as far as the auto defog and also the auto climate control.... the auto climate control has to be on period for it to kick on for remote start correct?


Ehhh, I'm not so sure that is the case.

I didn't watch the ambient temperatures last winter, but I did pay attention to the seat heating with remote start. I noticed the seats were never hot or even warm really, but they were always definitely not freezing when I got in the car. In my opinion, it seems likely either the seats heat on the lowest setting during remote start to prevent any heater related issues with no one present or the camaro forum explanation for the cushion not contacting the heating element when the seat is unoccupied. 

I thought for some time they did not work until I realized the seat was never icy cold as it should be around or under 40 degrees.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

what about the ac? my AC doesnt turn on with remote start? is it suppose too? Is there a way to program the AC for remote start? It gets really hot here in florida. Id like to remote start let it cool down for 5 minutes but the Ac never comes on. Its weird Sometimes the blower will come on sometimes it wont. But its never cold. It just blowing air.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mo Cruze said:


> what about the ac? my AC doesnt turn on with remote start? is it suppose too? Is there a way to program the AC for remote start? It gets really hot here in florida. Id like to remote start let it cool down for 5 minutes but the Ac never comes on. Its weird Sometimes the blower will come on sometimes it wont. But its never cold. It just blowing air.


All you need to do to have your AC or heat on with remote start is to set up your heater settings before you turn off the car. Next time you remote start, it will be using the last settings you used. 

It may appear to not be using the AC but it sure is. However it will not use full speed fan until you press start(LTZ) or if you have a 1LT like me, when you turn the key forward. 

its a complete waste of gas running the car for 5 minutes to cool it. Window tint, wind shield sunshade & remote start for 1-2minutes, long enough that the 120F+ vents are cooled off so you get nice cold air as soon as you enter the car. Best bet is to find a shady spot to park your car. I also bought Weathertech vent visors so I can leave all the windows cracked so the car stays much cooler.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So something is wrong with my car? I always leave the AC on when i turn off car. When i remote start sometimes the blower will come on and air is coming out but its not cold AC air. Just air.
Ill check it again to be sure. But the few times i tried this is what i noticed

p.s. 2 minutes probly good was just using an example didnt mean it literal.


----------

